# Looking for a Control Valve



## Dave in RI (Nov 16, 2019)

I have a 1987 JD 750 tractor and the front end loader is very sluggish. Checked the filter and pump and both seem to be in good working order. Spoke to a mechanic and he said the problem could be in the Control Valve mounted on the firewall, part AR99996. Two questions, anyone ever have a similar problem that was caused by the valve? If so, did you fix the valve or have to replace it? I have been looking for a replacement but without any luck. Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

The valve you are showing is a flow divider valve. It assures that 2 gpm of flow goes to the steering. While it is possible it could be malfunctioning, I have never seen one cause the problem you have. Have you checked/cleaned the sump screen in the transmission? The sump screen can sometimes look clean, but have a slimy coating on it that restricts flow. Be sure to wash it with solvent before reinstalling. Have you installed a new spin on filter? How did you check the pump? The only way to truly check it is with a flow test. Many times, I have seen the pumps get worn and there is not enough flow left after the flow divider takes 2 gpm to send to the steering for good operation of the loader. Unfortunately, the pumps and flow divider valves are no longer furnished by deere.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

If that is indeed the cause of your problems, go to your local driveline supply, it’s a pretty common component. In Canada, we have Princess Auto, which basically has everything yo need for hydraulic replacement.


----------



## Dave in RI (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks for the advice and information! Quick follow up, I still have pressure going to the back hoe, would that be the case if the screw on filter was clogged up?


----------

